# Mouse is scared of new mice!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Heya, I am trying to introduce my two mice to the babies I may be keeping from my litters. One of my mice is very skittish (so wont be bred) and she just sits in a corner and closes her eyes and squeaks if any of the new mice come near her to sniff. She looks petrified and I was wondering if there was anything I could do to make it easier for her. She sounds in pain but I have checked her and she is fine. I have put a house in but she just went in it and wouldn't let the others in. She wont bite them, just does not like them being close. Any advice?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My other one is doing great apart from getting a little jealous :lol: Every time I put my hand in to stroke or pick up a baby she grabs hold of my hand and climbs onto it =P Very cute


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love it when mice are tame enough that they just crawl into your hand. As for your frightened doe, it sounds like that's just the way she is, very shy and doesn't like new things. Either give her a few days with the new mice, and she will settle down, or decide that maybe she's not the best one to put with other mice. Best of luck!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Me too, I feel loved =D Yeh, the babies are still with their mum for now but I thought I would start gradually introducing them daily until week 5 or 6 when I separate them. She seemed to be OK around one of the babies (the tamest one) and attempted to snuggle with all of them but then got scared and went to hide in a corner! She squeaks whenever I touch her sides too. Even gently. I have read quite a few people saying about that so I wonder if its just a mouse thing!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what mice do when they're not used to being handled/having other mice around. If you keep working with her, it'll be fine. Maybe try holding the tamest baby and her at the same time? That way she's more concerned about being in a new environment than about new mice around.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeh I tried that. Sort of workedish lol. Shes not in a new environment though. I have had her for a few months =(


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant, being held in your hand would be a new environment to her. Even if you hold her every day, so still spends most of her time in her cage, so your hand is still new, or at least different enough. Your hand is a nuetral territory, rather than belonging to either the baby or her.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahhh ok I see =) I put them in a box which wasnt either of their territory but yes I see what you mean =) Thank you =)


----------

